# Tips to stop bag/club rub on graphite shafts



## Crawley1981 (Jul 11, 2016)

Anyone able to help with this. Steel irons seem fine but all my woods really badly effected by club rub. Had current bag about a year and had never really noticed this to be a problem before.


----------



## Region3 (Jul 11, 2016)

Either; put something over the part of the bag that's rubbing on the shaft - my elegant solution is duct tape, or if your club has a head over with a sock part, make sure you push the sock down lower than where the shaft is rubbing on th bag - I do this as well.


----------



## Ross61 (Jul 11, 2016)

I have put some plastic electrical insulation tape over the damaged spot on the shafts. 
  My shafts are black at that point and you hardly notice the black tape I have used.


----------



## dewsweeper (Jul 11, 2016)

Ross61 said:



			I have put some plastic electrical insulation tape over the damaged spot on the shafts. 
  My shafts are black at that point and you hardly notice the black tape I have used.
		
Click to expand...

Same here.
I put tape on my graphite shafts from new.
Just renewed it a few weeks ago, the shafts were as new under the tape.


----------



## srixon 1 (Jul 11, 2016)

I extended my sock type headcovers with some old football socks. Protects the full length of the shaft now.


----------



## Hosel Fade (Jul 12, 2016)

Similar to the other suggestions

a) use better headvovers, these boxing glove ones that Taylormade and Callaway have been using recently are utter utter ***** and not fit for purpose
b) Usually you will see that the cuff of the bag will have worn through and the frame of it is showing, like Region my bag is a duct tape masterpiece, golf bags are bloody expensive so I'm not buying a new one unless absolutely necessary


----------



## patricks148 (Jul 12, 2016)

a guy in our group has a bit of tape on all his clubs, looks strange.

i wouldn't bother myself its only a bit of paint wear and wouldn't effect the performance


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Oct 12, 2022)

*This is an old thread *but it addresses exactly the question I was pondering.  

On my G425 'woods' I've a bit of paint rub-off due to bag dividers, and was wondering if I could simply wrap a bit of tape or if there were other approaches.

I'll  note though that with a previous driver though I noticed that the shaft itself was being worn down a little I didn't bother doing anything - until it snapped at the worn point.

A bit of insulating tape or duct tape it'll be then.


----------



## banjofred (Oct 12, 2022)

I've used tape before...it works. I've also used moleskin and put some in the needed areas....sometimes it stays on, sometimes it doesn't.


----------



## DaveR (Oct 12, 2022)

Buy some of that furry material from a fabric shop and a can of contact adhesive. Cut to size and stick on your bag, job done.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Oct 12, 2022)

DaveR said:



			Buy some of that furry material from a fabric shop and a can of contact adhesive. Cut to size and stick on your bag, job done.
		
Click to expand...

I think I already have some sticky-backed felt pads somewhere that I can try.


----------



## Oddsocks (Oct 12, 2022)

Saw someone with sticky back plastic around their wear points a few weeks back, functional but not nice to look at and gets tatty quickly


----------



## jim8flog (Oct 12, 2022)

I use the old fashioned long sock style headcovers and have never had the problem ( I use a 14 way divider bag)


----------



## sunshine (Oct 12, 2022)

Just buy a new driver every year and then you don't need to worry about wear. It's what the manufacturers recommend.


----------



## batchworth (Oct 13, 2022)

I carry all year round but as a result I do suffer a bit from club shafts rubbing on the bag (and wearing the protective foam away on that part of the bag. I recently put a bit of pipe insulation foam on the part of the bag that was effected (held on by some cable ties). So far so good


----------



## sjw (Oct 13, 2022)

The only way to remedy this is to put something on the bag, Shirley? Not on the club, that'd look crap, and defeat the point. Like wrapping your car in duct tape to avoid scratches to the paint!


----------



## DoubleD (Oct 14, 2022)

Clear Helitape would do the job. Cyclists use this to protect the vulnerable parts of the frame from rubbing or chipping.


----------



## Jigger (Oct 15, 2022)

Sticky back felt around the top of the bag works better and looks better surely?


----------



## sunshine (Oct 15, 2022)

Wrap up the shaft with lead tape. Job done


----------



## Slab (Oct 17, 2022)

sunshine said:



			Wrap up the shaft with lead tape. Job done
		
Click to expand...


Reminded me I have one of these half-lb swing weight do-dads lying about the house somewhere, I reckon a bag full would do the job


----------



## patricks148 (Oct 17, 2022)

I don't think modern mitten style headcovers help. I personally still use the old type with the long fabric bottom.


----------

